# Jet ski motor into Jon Boat fab experiences? Working/ running rigs?



## GAHWY22 (Jul 28, 2016)

Anyone done this or know of someone that has? Vids on YT make it seems its doable and workable. 

What is the stuff they arent showing, the need to knows? Im looking to convert my 16 ft wide bottom to jet drive and spend the money for UHMW, a winter project. Need to get over the shoals to the summer stripes next year.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 28, 2016)

You could check the forum at tinboats.net. Lots of jet boat projects. 
Personally, I would just get a mud motor.


----------



## GAHWY22 (Jul 28, 2016)

660griz said:


> You could check the forum at tinboats.net. Lots of jet boat projects.
> Personally, I would just get a mud motor.



The Lower Etowah would eat a mud motor for a snack, the outboard we had an oil line collapse and no lube busted the crankshaft, not worth rebuilding,  and no good in the iron ore shoals of NW GA.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 28, 2016)

I saw a video once that had a boat like you describe.  Seemed really cool.

I think the biggest problem is sealing it all up so you don't sink.

Please Please Please do a build thread!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 30, 2016)

I can help you out.  It can be very easy or very complicated.  The more time you put into it, the more complicated it becomes but the performance goes way up. 

You can either fab an intake into your boat or use the center section of the jet skis hull and glass/rivet it into your boat.  

I will tell you from experience though, expect to go through 3-5 wear rings per year or if you run a stainless wear ring, 1 impeller a year.


----------



## GAHWY22 (Jul 31, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> I can help you out.  It can be very easy or very complicated.  The more time you put into it, the more complicated it becomes but the performance goes way up.
> 
> You can either fab an intake into your boat or use the center section of the jet skis hull and glass/rivet it into your boat.
> 
> I will tell you from experience though, expect to go through 3-5 wear rings per year or if you run a stainless wear ring, 1 impeller a year.



No, the hard way is the only option for the environment of shoal laden rivers. I have a friend that build C130s for Lockheed and can fab about anything so we are going to build it solid and UHMW line the bottom. Im wondering what size engine I need to have in a 16 ft wide bottom jon and 3 guys and gear to push it. I know you'll get half its HP in output and plan to fab a tunnel in my friends basement and will most likely have the welding done. Fiberglass and silicone will not work for the places its going to be taken. Explain the wear on the ring and impeller for me when you have time. What is it that goes through them so quickly? Thanks.


----------



## GAHWY22 (Jul 31, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> I saw a video once that had a boat like you describe.  Seemed really cool.
> 
> I think the biggest problem is sealing it all up so you don't sink.
> 
> Please Please Please do a build thread!



Good idea, its going to be a winter project so I will try to remember to log its progress. Alot depends on the availability of my buddies help, fab and engineering mechanical wiz. I know enough to be dangerous but hes the brains,lol. I know where the stripers are and how to throw a cast net, its a co op- he gets me running up river, I put him on fishes. Of course, responsibilities and spending loot dictate project completion dates, you know how it goes. I will keep record though.


----------



## welderguy (Aug 2, 2016)

I built one a few years ago.Thing was awesome fast.Perfect for going up river.Coming down the river was a little more tricky because you have to be on the throttle for it to steer.You should probly design some kind of removable rudder for that reason.Other than that,no other problems..except try not to suck trash up into your impeller in shallow water.Thats a pain.


----------



## 7 point (Aug 13, 2016)

Have you thought about using a airboat hull


----------

